# It'S Friday!



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

one day to go...then I begin 3-weeks hollibobs! :yahoo:










:cheers:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just about to say its midnight and no Friday thread, was making then then double checked first and there it was 

This is an oddity. A Casio solid three tone titanium depth gauge, thermo watch, with 20mm lugs and screw back and adjustable contrast etc


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

As I will be working first of the day will be Old Faithful -


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

This one welded to my wrist at the moment;


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

First Friday outing for my newly acquired PRS22.....





































Cheers


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

This one for me. (Old pic, obviously)










My interpretation of what a W10 may have looked like if Seiko had ever made one. Seiko 6319-8000 retrofitted with hacking lever, military style dial (Yobokies), hands (10watches) and shotblasted case.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Poljot Strela for me today. Have a good weekend lads n lasses.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

It'll be this one for a while yet







Have a good (early) weekend!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

James said:


> I was just about to say its midnight and no Friday thread, was making then then double checked first and there it was
> 
> This is an oddity. A Casio solid three tone titanium depth gauge, thermo watch, with 20mm lugs and screw back and adjustable contrast etc


Noooooooooooo! I've got the option on one of those right now (NOS too! ...found since you posted something about yours the other day), but it would take all my spare cash. I'm trying to put it out my mind... ...and then I see your post here and I'm like


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

OM's post put me in the mood for this pic of my beater.










Later,

William


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

*Bao Xuan*










And loving it!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

new arrival for me.still playing.have a nice weekend...laters


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I was just about to say its midnight and no Friday thread, was making then then double checked first and there it was
> ...


love to see more pics of that one.looks most unusual......and i like unusual.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Has to be damasko friday!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega SMP 300 today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> OM's post put me in the mood for this pic of my beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William, it might just be me but that looks like a wrong'un. I'm no expert but that hand set doesn't look right & the printing on the dial is way off


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

enjoying paternity leave so taking my eldest swimming - i'll need a divers watch then!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Kazimon Eintausend with new bezel:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This today, please excuse the background

Glycine Airman SST



















HAGWE!

Mark


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

despite the rain-not diving


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

MM300 so far for me:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Artego 300m for me - have a good weekend all :thumbup:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Finally got around to sorting our stairwell ceiling but I'm not sure I should really be beating this...










have a great day fellas

Andy


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

foztex said:


> Finally got around to sorting our stairwell ceiling but I'm not sure I should really be beating this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind the watch - look after your lungs. Plaster can contain asbestos, and it will kill you if you inhale it. Not today, but eventually


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Morning all. My new arrival today - Steinhart Aviation. And a day off too. Yay!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bit of Omega vintage today.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Wearing this one today.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Wearing my Ebel this week


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre today


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

^ very nice looking watch


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

GMT on a miserable day in Norfolk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Super Avenger for me










Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

X33 this morning ... something new later :man_in_love:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Tissot PRS516 chrono this morning










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels.*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

been in sunny berwick upon tweed all week....no internet access, only 3 tv channels, and 15 hour days...oh and a sorry round of golf that i can't even begin to tell you how bad i was....honestly, i was poor.....anyway....only took one watch away with me...and that was this










although i did manage to re-finish pauls 6138 case  and that looks as coolio as......


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Something rugged for a morning of hard tailing.

*Rogue Red Cell. * ( Recycled pic)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1960s Mortima Novelty watch 17J manual wind.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving this thing an outing this morning. HAGWE.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just in the door, the oris today.










off to Singapore tomorrow so a chance to pick up a cheap duty free camera and stop using these old snaps.

it'll be the casio i-range for this trip as i wouldnt mind seeing how it copes with signals in singapore and batam.










ttfn


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mutley said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > OM's post put me in the mood for this pic of my beater.
> ...


Damn those Asian watch refinishers!









:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This now...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels *


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

It was Friday in the UK when I was crafting this image.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> It was Friday in the UK when I was crafting this image.


Very nice :yes:

BTW it is still Friday here


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1060s Rado in the sunshine none of that here today.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Morning all. My new arrival today - Steinhart Aviation. And a day off too. Yay!


Now *THAT* is real nice and I want one!!



David Spalding said:


> It was Friday in the UK when I was crafting this image.


That's the spirit (pun intended) David - keep up the good work!

This for the afternoon -


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Maratac again today as seems to be stuck to my wrist :thumbsup: Time for a change tomorrow.

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This since yesterday


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Seiko SNN231P2


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> This since yesterday


You really should get one of it`s older relatives to go with that Phil 

*Aviation (supplied by Louis Newmark Croydon), unjeweled Pin-pallet circa 1954.*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This has been on my wrist more often than not ever since it arrived. Really, really like this one!!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Some thing I've not seen before - Kings De-Luxe.......with an unbreakable mainspring. Sorry about the dust.




























If anyone knows anything about these would be grateful of any info and yes I will say thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all. My new arrival today - Steinhart Aviation. And a day off too. Yay!
> ...


Cheers, Drum. I have a feeling you might like the multi-coloured lume on their Triton diver, too...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Recovering from election duties last night.... they party hard, these politicians.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > This since yesterday
> ...


Yeah yeah.... 

BTW Love the leather Mac, it suits it


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

In Germany for the weekend, so wearing this.....


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Out on the lash good style tonight so I'll be wearing something substantial in case I fall over. :alcoholic:


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This one all day today. Must get an in-focus picture of this one.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

been wearing this for a few days.rolex datejust 16233.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Very late posting today, but finally got round to snapping my recently acquired Explorer II










It's barely been off my wrist since it's arrival last week.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Back from my ride. Same watch, fresh pic.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got back from a bit of shopping and came back with a watch.

Not another breitling i here you say.

No its a planet ocean and i love it.










Hagwe

Colin


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

cgs said:


> Just got back from a bit of shopping and came back with a watch.
> 
> Not another breitling i here you say.
> 
> ...


Colin, Very very nice, i bet you've a smile from ear to ear.

For me Chronoswiss Regulateur, all day.










Have a good weekend everybody.

steve


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This one for now.


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Just slipped this on - the weekend starts here!










Ian


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > It was Friday in the UK when I was crafting this image.
> ...


It WAS Thursday when the image was taken/edited. 

I was inspired by BondAndBigM who, I recall, took some nice pics with a bottle of Stoli. :thumbsup:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

No work for me, but been to the dentist today :thumbsdown:, so needed something a little bit special:-










This was the result!

Have a good weekend







.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Defender said:


> but been to the dentist today
> 
> This was the result!


That was the result?? You had an RLT stuck between your teeth!?  (the power of editing... Orwell had warned us about it  )


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A little bit of colour to brighten up a dull Friday.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


As I`ve said before it`s original, sewn on & in too good a condition to replace so I`ll just have to put up with it :disgust:

Anyway, I`ve been wearing this most of the evening...

*Omega Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337 17 jewels , circa early 80s*


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

brownip said:


> Just slipped this on - the weekend starts here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ian I am green with envy! :notworthy:


----------

